# Did YOUR water break first? Share your funny/not so funny stories here!



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I have read and learned in other places that this is quite rare.

My childbirth educator told me that it's so rare, she wasn't even going to be thorough in covering it in the class because it probably wouldn't happen to any of us.

Well, it happened to me









Did it happen to you?

I was in the kitchen, it was 10 pm, and I was cleaning/nesting. My husband was in the living room working on the computer. Suddenly I felt my baby kick SO HARD, it almost startled me. No more than a few seconds later, water began trickling down my leg and I was very embarrassed because I had to pee so I thought I was peeing my pants!

I ran to the bathroom and peed then went back to cleaning. Water still trickling down. "What?" I thought to myself. "I just went gosh dang it! What's wrong with me?" (Can you believe I still would not believe my water was breaking at this point??)

So, trying to go again to urinate, I realized I didn't have to "push" anything out, that it was beginning to flow. I freaked out and yelled to my husband, "I can't stop PEEING!" and he just laughed at me. At that point (um, STILL not thinking it was water breaking- I know, I'm stubborn







) put a menstrual pad on to stop my "urine" from flowing.

Well I'm sure you can guess how long it took for THAT pad to fill up, right?









I actually had to replace my pad 2 different times because I thought I was just being an accident queen until my husband finally was the one to say, "Um honey, is your water breaking possibly?"

"I hadn't thought of that!" I exclaimed.

It then proceeded to pour all the way to the hospital and literally covered the hospital receptionist floor while she made me fill out &$^$ paper work (yes, people, a woman's water is BREAKING and soaking onto the floor, and she wants me to fill out paper work- figure that one out







)

-Caitrin


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

My water broke prior to labor as well, I remember waking up because I had to pee and as I sat up I heard and felt a "pop"... And as I stood there was a gush of fluid. I walked into the bathroom leaving a trail behind me and sat on the toilet trying to figure out how I was going to get downstairs to let my hubby know... He was having a LAN party with some of his friends because we weren't expecting the baby to be born for at least a few more days... I also remember being very glad I remembered to put the waterproof pad on the bed.


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

I have 5 kids and only one time did my water break before I was in labor. It was with my almost 7yo and I was getting up at 4:30am to go pee, my water broke and I didn't have contractions until about 1pm. He was born at 4:32pm, he was the easiest labor for me so far, I was surprised that I had no back labor. DH was so confused that I didn't want any back massage, I finally asked him to stop after I realized that my didn't hurt.
I don't know that many people that have had their water break early, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't happen.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

yep. My water broke on a friday night at 10 pm...nolan wasn't born until 36.5 hours later and that was with pitocin becuase for some reason even though my water broke, labor would not start!


----------



## logies-mom (Apr 14, 2008)

My water didn't break with my son until I was being checked and was 8 cm dilated but I want it to break this time around so bad! I think it's one of those silly things that since I knew what "water" was I pictured myself having it break in some random place. I, unlike most women, would be so excited if it happened... anywhere... the grocery store, in my yard, while taking a walk. I just want it to happen so I KNOW that I'm going to go into labor. I was in denial with my son until my water broke... I want to KNOW this time.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logies-mom* 
My water didn't break with my son until I was being checked and was 8 cm dilated but I want it to break this time around so bad! I think it's one of those silly things that since I knew what "water" was I pictured myself having it break in some random place. I, unlike most women, would be so excited if it happened... anywhere... the grocery store, in my yard, while taking a walk. I just want it to happen so I KNOW that I'm going to go into labor. I was in denial with my son until my water broke... I want to KNOW this time.









LOL...That's a really interesting point

-Caitrin


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

My water broke at my brother and sister-in-laws house. I went to get up from their couch and felt a weird sensation. Then I ran to the bathroom because I thought I had peed myself, which I had done previously in this pregnancy but only when I sneezed. (luckily none leaked through to the couch or else they'd never let me live that one down). The moment I got to the bathroom, GUSH. Then I called my husband and told him that my water had broken. We were all freaking out because I was early (34 weeks 5 days). I was in total denial that this was happening, but the gushes kept happening. When I went to the hospital they asked if I was sure it was my water breaking because the litmus test came back negative. I told them to check the pad beneath my bottom (it was soaked) and just at that moment when they were checking the pad, I gushed again and the doc's like.. ummm.. yep -- ruptured membranes!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine broke before contractions started with dd. Then contractions started shortly after

With ds, I had about 2 hours of mild contractions and then I had a small tear in the water bag. I was leaking, but it wasn't the GUSH like with dd.


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, I went in on Monday for a regular check up - MW said I was 4 cm and 80% effaced, and offered to strip my membranes for me. I said yes, she did it, and told me to call her when I went into labor.

She called me Tuesday morning, wanting to know why she hadn't heard from me the night before; I explained that I was still pregnant, so she offered to fit me in that afternoon if I wanted to be stripped again. We went, and I was 5 cm dilated, 80%, no contractions...so she stripped me again and told me to walk around for a few hours. DH and I went and bought new sheets then went back to the hospital. No change and no contractions.

Went home and put the new sheets on the bed. I was really restless so I had a small glass of wine to help me sleep. Woke up at 1:30 Wednesday morning cause I felt/heard a pop. My back was hurting pretty badly so I went to get in the tub and became aware of a trickle...so off to the hospital we went. DD2 was born 2 hours later.

The funny part is, my brand new sheets didn't get wet.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine broke halfway through the season finale of "Battlestar Galactica," despite the fact that we had told DD for months that she could choose to be born at any time except that one! It was a little "pop-gush" feeling, and I would get little trickles of amniotic fluid when I moved around. It was probably just a leak that would have resealed if I'd left well enough alone. Many hours and no contractions later, we went for the 1/4 tab Cytotec induction. We had a beautiful, otherwise natrual birth, but that's not a choice I'd make again today. Live and learn!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

only one of my 4 waters went before labour. that was DS2. DD1's bag was intact untill about 5 mins before she was borna dn she was almost born in the caul but MW broke then at my request as the opressure was really bad and once waters went i felt loads better and out poppped DD

with DS2 i was woke at 3am with contractions all over the place they never settled to Xmins apart i thought sod it im not getting up i wanna rest ill get up at 6am. i tossed adn turned dozed off again heared DS1 up and DD1 woke up to and i turned over and wooshe waters went. it was 6.30 am. they were green, meconium in waters, i was 3CM labour never got underway its self i was put on pit, he wasnt born till 1.45PM. it was nasty.

with DD2 we told everyone my waters went but truth is the MW did it even tho she was not supposed to but i had had some weird agony pains in my back and it was a lucky thing we did as there was blood in DDs waters and clots too so in a way it was a good thing as we have no idea what might have happened had i gone home, i could of lost her.

Kiz


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommal* 
Mine broke halfway through the season finale of "Battlestar Galactica," despite the fact that we had told DD for months that she could choose to be born at any time except that one!


















Funny! Isn't it great how babies do what THEY want to do and not what we want them to do? ;-) In terms of Battlestar Galactica...I bet you anything that when my sister in law gets pregnant...Her water will break during Atlantis, another sci-fi apparently...

Also, you just reminded me of another funny aspect about my water breaking...

My husband is a filmmaker and he was scheduled to be gone all day on a film shoot January 6th, 2007 so every day for about a week before then, he talked to my belly and said, "Now son, this is your first act of obedience. You will not come out on January 6th, ok?"

I'm sure you can take a wild guess as to what day my little guy decided to join the world, and it wasn't before or after the 6th! lol...

So much for "obedience", right?










-Caitrin


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine broke first, too. In hindsight I was probably in early labor but I did not feel a thing at all. I was 36+2 and that night I was supposed to go out to celebrate a friend's birthday but wasn't feeling well, and then later got a burst of energy and made DH take me to BRU and Target to get the last few things we needed.

We'd just moved a few days earlier and I hadn't found the mattress protector again yet, and after half packing our hospital bad, went to bed around midnight. I woke up just after 3am with a pop and a gush and flooded the bed... contractions started an hour later and he arrived at 6:57am. I was in complete denial that it was happening that fast.








we have a new natural latex mattress now and I will be making sure I have a waterproof mattress protector on the bed around 30 weeks!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

My first was AROM at 9.5cm

My second I had just got home after taking dd1 to the dentist. I was in my room taking to dd about the baby when I felt this huge gush. I ran to the bathroom. I had soaked though my pants. I asked dd to bring me my cell and I called my mw and dh.

dd2 was born at home about 40 hours after my water broke.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 







we have a new natural latex mattress now and I will be making sure I have a waterproof mattress protector on the bed around 30 weeks!

Good call...

Where can I get one? I haven't tried looking but I probably should...

Wouldn't it be funny if my water broke first a second time around? For some reason, I keep thinking it will, even though the odds of it happening again are very slim...Still, it would be very interesting if it did









-Caitrin


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea it happens so rarely now because everyone is induced and the drs do it for them







.

It happened to me 4 times (out of 7). More than 50%!

The first time I had just gotten off the phone with my mw and told her nothing was happening (I was 42 weeks). I sat down on the bed legs crossed, dh was reaching to turn off the tv aand pop. My water broke. I just happen to be sitting on the part of the bed I had made up "in case my water breaks" lol. Of course it was like 10 at night which didn't make me happy. I was tried all ready and was ready for bed!

It happened with #4 too. I was sitting at the computer and heard a crack, like a chicken leg breaking. I thought it was when your sacs rub together you know, that finger cracking sound. But way way louder. Dh heard it in the other room. A few minutes later my water was pouring out of me. Again it was 10 pm.

With #6 I was woke up by something at around 2 am (see a pattern here?). I heard that cracking again and I thought no it can't be. So I coughed a little and water came out. I jumped out of bed to stand on the tile cause I hadn't made up my bed yet.

With #7 would you believe the same exact thing happened? It was 12:30 I think and I woke up to something, heard a crack and water just came pouring out.

I guess I am very predictable.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
Yea it happens so rarely now because everyone is induced and the drs do it for them







.

It happened to me 4 times (out of 7). More than 50%!

The first time I had just gotten off the phone with my mw and told her nothing was happening (I was 42 weeks). I sat down on the bed legs crossed, dh was reaching to turn off the tv aand pop. My water broke. I just happen to be sitting on the part of the bed I had made up "in case my water breaks" lol. Of course it was like 10 at night which didn't make me happy. I was tried all ready and was ready for bed!

It happened with #4 too. I was sitting at the computer and heard a crack, like a chicken leg breaking. I thought it was when your sacs rub together you know, that finger cracking sound. But way way louder. Dh heard it in the other room. A few minutes later my water was pouring out of me. Again it was 10 pm.

With #6 I was woke up by something at around 2 am (see a pattern here?). I heard that cracking again and I thought no it can't be. So I coughed a little and water came out. I jumped out of bed to stand on the tile cause I hadn't made up my bed yet.

With #7 would you believe the same exact thing happened? It was 12:30 I think and I woke up to something, heard a crack and water just came pouring out.

I guess I am very predictable.

WOW! Why can't I be as predictable as you?









That is incredibly interesting that you actually "heard" your water break. Is that pretty common to "hear" a pop or a crack when the water breaks? I wouldn't know because I had a lot of noise going on when it happened to me...dishwasher going, faucet going, etc.

-Caitrin


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine broke about 20 mins before dd was born. I was supporting my perinium with my hand during pushing, and felt it start to bulge out, i touched it and it popped, and i felt gushing. I wonder if i hadnt of touched it she would of been born in the caul.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
WOW! Why can't I be as predictable as you?









That is incredibly interesting that you actually "heard" your water break. Is that pretty common to "hear" a pop or a crack when the water breaks? I wouldn't know because I had a lot of noise going on when it happened to me...dishwasher going, faucet going, etc.

-Caitrin

I don't know how common it is. When I was with other women in labor I never heard it pop. Maybe start a new poll lol.

I can do without the middle of the night labors. But at least its quiet when I am in labor lol.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Two out of my three the water broke before the onset of labor. That is 66%









I heard a "click" coming from my uterus when labor started with my 2nd dd. And that was the only time the water didn't break before labor. But I swear I heard a click "turkey's done" type click.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine broke about 7 am in the morning. I went from completely asleep to standing next to the bed with my waters gushing out. I have no idea how I knew, in my sleep, what was going on and what to do, but not a single drop got on the mattress.

The really amazing thing, of course, is how did 9 months pregnant me leap out of bed that fast? I was in rolling and wobbling out of bed mode at that point.


----------



## steelcitysistah (Mar 31, 2005)

My water broke first too....
Right around 36 weeks, I woke up at 4 AM and noticed my underwear were a bit wet - so I got up and went the bathroom. Back in bed I mentioned to my husband how odd I thought was - I'd never noticed anything like that before. Of course, not wanting to be disturbed, he just rolled over and said "the baby probably kicked your bladder, go back to sleep."
So I did, only to wake back up at 5:30 with my underwear just a bit wet again. This time - I decided to take a walk down the steps, figuring if my waters had broken, that might get them gushing. And - boy, it did!
Unfortunately, contractions never did get started up and I ended up on pitocin....

I'm almost at 37 weeks in my second pregnancy - and I can't help but wonder if the same thing won't happen any time now. So, I've started carrying a towel, some pads and an extra pair of pants to work and about with me - just in case.


----------



## urklemama (May 4, 2003)

Mine broke about 15 minutes before DD was born and there was a pop - not really loud, but definitely there. I was standing and it all exploded out.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush* 
Mine broke about 7 am in the morning. I went from completely asleep to standing next to the bed with my waters gushing out. I have no idea how I knew, in my sleep, what was going on and what to do, but not a single drop got on the mattress.

The really amazing thing, of course, is how did 9 months pregnant me leap out of bed that fast? I was in rolling and wobbling out of bed mode at that point.

Interesting- either you were in a light sleep and didn't realize or your body is very intuitive or both









-Caitrin


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

My water began leaking before I had any contractions, but only a little. Within two hours of that happening, contractions started up in earnest and within a couple more hours, at about 4cm, they broke completely.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
It happened with #4 too. I was sitting at the computer and heard a crack, like a chicken leg breaking. I thought it was when your sacs rub together you know, that finger cracking sound. But way way louder. Dh heard it in the other room.


Wow, that's fascinating, I had no idea there could be a loud sound like that! Mine was AROM at 10cm.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

I have had two full term births and both times my water breaking was the first sign of labor. And both times I just so happened to be on the toilet! I am so curious to see if it happens this time as well. I really hope so, because I like knowing for sure that labor is imminent.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

2/4 for me, so 50%!

DD2 - my water broke at the counter of mcdonalds. It was only a teensy dribble at first so I thought it was just a urine leak. I went to the bathroom and tried to clean up and put on a pad while DH finished ordering. When I got back to the counter, I was standing there and GUSH!! I said to DH, "Better make that to go!"

DS2 - I was just sitting on the sofa chit chatting with the family and suddenly it all came gushing out all over the place. They never let me forget that I 'wet the sofa'.










I'm hoping that for this one it does NOT break up front. I'm paranoid and worried about gushing while at work!


----------



## Moonglow Girl (Oct 27, 2007)

My water broke first 3 out of 3 times - 100%.

I was surprised every time because I too had heard over and over how rare it is for this to happen.

Not rare for me I guess. It happened to my sister and my mom, too. Makes me wonder if you can be genetically predisposed to this???


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

I was at 38.5 weeks and not even considering having a baby anytime soon. I was sitting at my kitchen table and when I got up I had a GIANT gush and, like everyone else, first thought that I had completely peed my pants. I stood there in shock and looked at my dh and said, "I think my water just broke!" We both started giggling uncontrollably - it was awesome. I stripped my pants and undies off and just stood there while the water just kept coming and coming makeing a huge puddle on the floor. We were still just laughing and so excited. My dh said, "Do you want to do your belly cast?" - LOL! I was like, no time now babe we are having a baby!!!!! So we called the MW and she said to come down to her office so we could check the heartbeat and pick up her birthing tub. On the way there I just stuck one of my newborn cloth diapers in my pants - I'm telling you - the water just kept gushing out. I had no idea there was so much water.

To make a long story short. My water broke at 9pm. My contractions started around 11:30 pm. DS was born at 8:30am. It was a great way to start labor and I am hoping that my water breaks the same way with my next baby. I had no idea it was rare! Oh, and I never heard a pop or any noise, it was just like peeing my pants.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Mine broke at 20 weeks while I was sitting on the couch. Not fun and I am hoping that it doesn't happen again. I want a bag of steel!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Well mine didn't break.....I got to 10 CM at the birth center and the MW offered to break them, and I gladly accepted....it stopped the pain for a minute.

My friend's waters have broken on her with both her pregnancies. I had no idea it was rare, I assumed it happened a lot (watching TV and movies of course







) which is why I didn't think I was that far along labor-wise when we headed off to the birth center.


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

It was with my second child.

Picture this; we've gotten our almost 3 year old all geared up to go to the drive-in to see a movie. I've made a quick store run for snacks & drinks, she's in her pajammas, blanket in hand, headed for the door. I immediately get a feeling of, "oh my I should stay home". I tried to explain it to my husband that I didn't think I should go, but they could. The poor guy, after 8.5 months of patience with my moods, just about lost it. "WHAT? Why did you get us all ready & then change your mind, this isn't fair to J" We discussed the situation a bit longer (read: louder & more frustrated) to his "ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHY" my water went pop! and I was able to point & say "MAYBE THIS IS WHY!!" :nana:

We were an hour away from the hospital, and after finding someone to take J for us... we made it 10 min before she was born. I was forgiven my change of mind eventually


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *U2can* 
I immediately get a feeling of, "oh my I should stay home". I tried to explain it to my husband that I didn't think I should go, but they could. The poor guy, after 8.5 months of patience with my moods, just about lost it. "WHAT? Why did you get us all ready & then change your mind, this isn't fair to J" We discussed the situation a bit longer (read: louder & more frustrated) to his "ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHY" my water went pop! and I was able to point & say "MAYBE THIS IS WHY!!" :nana:

We were an hour away from the hospital, and after finding someone to take J for us... we made it 10 min before she was born. I was forgiven my change of mind eventually









And the moral of the story is, to gentlemen out there....LISTEN to your partner if she changes her mind!!!


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

My water broke with my first. It was 4am. I woke up and thought "Did I just pee in my pants?" Then there was another gush. I thought "Holy moly, my water broke." I got up and went into the bathroom. I was in there for a good 20 minutes. Here is the funny part of the story. I had been getting up for a week or so in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. Every night dh would ask if I was okay. The night before my water broke I yelled at him that I was fine. I was just going to the bathroom like I do every night and that I would let him know if something was wrong. So, now I am sitting in the bathroom in shock and disbelief that he was not asking me what was wrong. I finally stop gushing fluid and walk into the bedroom where he is all peacefully sleeping. I backhanded him on the shoulder and said "What the heck is wrong with you? I've been in there for half an hour. My water broke. I could be in their dying and you are sleeping." The poor guy did not know what to do. He pointed out what I had just told him the night before. That did not matter to me. So he gets up to get my bag so I could finish packing. I crawled back into bed. He then asks me what the heck I am doing. I told him everything looks normal and the Ob told me if all looked normal in the middle of the night to go back to bed and call after the sun comes up. The poor man was so befuddled.

Ds did not arrive until 11:43 that night. 10 minutes into Star Trek.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewb* 
My water broke with my first. It was 4am. I woke up and thought "Did I just pee in my pants?" Then there was another gush. I thought "Holy moly, my water broke." I got up and went into the bathroom. I was in there for a good 20 minutes. Here is the funny part of the story. I had been getting up for a week or so in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. Every night dh would ask if I was okay. The night before my water broke I yelled at him that I was fine. I was just going to the bathroom like I do every night and that I would let him know if something was wrong. So, now I am sitting in the bathroom in shock and disbelief that he was not asking me what was wrong. I finally stop gushing fluid and walk into the bedroom where he is all peacefully sleeping. I backhanded him on the shoulder and said "What the heck is wrong with you? I've been in there for half an hour. My water broke. I could be in their dying and you are sleeping." The poor guy did not know what to do. He pointed out what I had just told him the night before. That did not matter to me. So he gets up to get my bag so I could finish packing. I crawled back into bed. He then asks me what the heck I am doing. I told him everything looks normal and the Ob told me if all looked normal in the middle of the night to go back to bed and call after the sun comes up. The poor man was so befuddled.

Ds did not arrive until 11:43 that night. 10 minutes into Star Trek.

Haha. I could so see myself doing the same thing...

-Caitrin


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

I am a statistical anomaly! My water has broken either before labor, or within 2 contractions of labor beginning with all five of my children! No funny stories really. It broke in bed 4 times. With my 2nd, DH and I were watching chicken run. I heard a POP and felt it go and jumped up off the sofa. DH freaked until I told him it was just my water breaking. We didn't watch that movie again for a year!


----------



## bellamia (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candipooh* 
Two out of my three the water broke before the onset of labor. That is 66%









I heard a "click" coming from my uterus when labor started with my 2nd dd. And that was the only time the water didn't break before labor. But I swear I heard a click "turkey's done" type click.

haha

Mine broke my first push. I sprayed everyone around me. It was like a fire hydrant and there was this hissing noise. I couldnt help but laugh


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I just had got out of the shower and I was standing there about to put my panties on and I heard a pop type sound and then water trickled down. Not a lot, just a little bit. I called my doula who told me to wear a pad and sniff it. I was in shock my water had broke, I was excited but didn't really get my hopes up. I smelled my pad and it was definitely my water. I waited 2 days and no labor. Just irregular contractions, that weren't any stronger. I agreed to let them insert cervidil at the hospital, but if the cervidil didn't work and help "kick start" labor (nothing else would work! nip stimulation, nothing at all.) I was going to go home, because I did not want pit. or IVs or monitors or any of that stuff. Luckily, the cervidil put me RIGHT into labor 10 minutes after it was inserted.... 10 hours of contractions 1 minute apart and then my beautiful son was born!


----------



## kissykoko (Feb 24, 2006)

All 3 times I sprung a leak first and then had the baby at least 12-36 hrs later. 1st baby was pit augmented in hospital







: 2nd and 3rd were home water births midwife attended (just in time for the births) labored w/ just dh or alone. All 3 times it was 5-6 in the morning and a little pop and a bit of a gush but not bursting. With #2 about 1 hr before he was born I was on the birth ball and it popped big time. With both my girls I never notice a big popping gush of breaking bag, it was more subtle, like a leak that sometimes their head would stop up.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

With my twins, my water broke with Rory just before I had to push and I said, "I think I'm peeing my pants... or my water just broke!" With Tiger, I had just pushed Rory out and suddenly my water exploded like a tidal wave. I still remember the look on the faces of the docs/nurses.

With my next two births, my water broke while I was sleeping. Both times I woke up in a pool of water and then still had to pee, so I knew it was my water and not pee. Kwim?


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I am that special rarity, a two-timer









ds1: woke up at 4:30 am, 4 days overdue, to my horror thought I was _wetting the bed_! Dashed downstairs and figured it out once I got on the toilet and had no control. In my first-time anxiety, called the hospy and ended up there waaaay too early. He was born at 9:33pm.

ds2: 4 days over, went in for an NST, had one big weird contraction out of the blue during the test, stopped at the bank before the 1/2 hr drive home. stood in line and whoosh! thank goodness i was wearing a big maxi just in case i peed







no one noticed. drove myself home, sitting on dh's work jacket to save the seat, giggling the whole way. that was around 2:30 pm. spend some time at home but went in early evening...he wasn't born until 3:30 pm the NEXT day.

with dd, i learned my lesson and took some fish oils etc to build a stronger bag - ended up with AROM to move things along in early labor!

win some, lose some


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
ds2: 4 days over, went in for an NST, had one big weird contraction out of the blue during the test, stopped at the bank before the 1/2 hr drive home. stood in line and whoosh! thank goodness i was wearing a big maxi just in case i peed



















Wow...that's just awesome

-Caitrin


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I felt like I was on a cheesy TV storyline!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
I felt like I was on a cheesy TV storyline!

That's what makes it so awesome! I could totally see that on a movie









-Caitrin


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

2-timer here, too









First pregnancy, I was under the care of an OB and birthing at an intervention-happy hospital. Water broke early, went in about 8 hours later, not in labor, got the full induction work up. DD born 22 hours after being admitted into the hospital. Yuck all around.

2nd pregnancy went much better. Water broke at 10:30pm on May 17th. I'd been having BH ctx for a cpuple of days. Strong, regular contractions didn't start for 28 hours, but they stopped twice. The real deal didn't start until the afternoon on the 19th, and DD was born 44 hours after my water broke, and about 5 1/2 hours after labor really got rolling (meaning it had stopped for about 8 hours). Much better birth! Totally natural, peaceful, and on my terms


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

As I had been for months, I woke up and got up to pee every so often. After a trip to the bathroom around 2:30 in the morning, I got back into bed and noticed a popping sensation "down below". It was like no other sensation I had felt before, and I wondered if my water had broken. I felt for moisture but didn't feel any, so I made my way back to the bathroom. Just as I pulled down my panties, a clear liquid trickled from my body. I called to my husband, "Babe, I think my water just broke." He stumbled to the bathroom and groggily asked if I was sure of what had just happened. I explained that I hadn't peed on myself and couldn't imagine what else it could be.

I didn't even think to wear a pad, but then again, I didn't leak a single drop for the rest of my labor (5 1/2 hours). The next thing to come out of me was some bloody show at the hospital, right before I pushed our daughter out.

Lydia


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

I just hope that future labors go just as quickly, smoothly, and easily. If not, what a "cruel" reality that would be.









I'm thinking of renting a tub next time. Just in case...


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

With my first it hadn't really broken on it's own, but it *did* break all over the awful dr that was stripping my membranes at 38 weeks without my consent or knowledge.. got all over her pants and shoes... LOVE that!

With #2 it was 2 days "past" and I had just gotten up when DH's alarm went off for work to go pee, and the second I stepped from the carpet to the tile in the bathroom there was a small gush... I turned back around and told him that I think my water just broke... He asked if I was sure, I went to lie down, and using my stomach muscles pushed more out, so I got back up and said Yep, I was sure... Contractions came within minutes and Eli was born about 9 hours later

(was induced with my last 2 for different reasons, and I guess we'll see what happens with this one, since I'm not planning on any kind of medical induction







)


----------



## Lily Eve (Feb 15, 2008)

Funnily enough, my water never broke! I delivered with the amniotic sac still around my son and the midwives took care of that as he was coming out. He was 10 days late too, so he really was in no hurry to come out of the comfy womb.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

My water broke first with all 3 of my babies...same with my mother...and my sisters.
No big deal for me. I was getting in or out of bed to pee at night the first and third time, and I was laying on the couch for my second. I just grabbed a towel and shoved it between my legs.
All pretty "quick" labor and births...14hrs, 1 1/2 hrs, 5hrs.

It's certainly not super common, but it's not RARE either.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
Yea it happens so rarely now because everyone is induced and the drs do it for them







.

I bet you're right. So many women don't even get to go into labor naturally anymore







:

And I've always HEARD my water break too. It's such a weird sound!


----------



## Makini (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww this makes me what to have another baby right now!!!

2/2 = 100%
My water broke during very mild contractions for both of my deliveries.

The first time I was classically induced, but about an hour after the put in the cervadil to soften the cervix, I started having mild contractions and I heard the pop and the gush. Of course the nurses didn't believe me until when I got up to pee and waterfall fell out between my legs. 10 hours later baby #1 was born. My doctor had offered to induce me since he was going on vacation when I was at 39 weeks. He gave me 24 hourse notice and I said NO! But then after a horrible days work with my boss working me as a horse (she use to tell me stories about Amazonian women who would work in the fields, go into labor, squat to push baby out, and be back at work 4 hours later) I called my doctor at 4:55 pm and asked him to induce me so I could get out of work!

With baby #2, I was at 39 weeks when I was having mild and irregular contractions all day at work. I had been like this for about a month. I went home for lunch (I work only a 5 minute walk away). I wasn't feeling too good, but I went back to work to finish up some paperwork while I labored on an excersize ball in my office. 15 minutes after I got home, pop gush all over the kitchen floor. My daughter laughed so hard and told her daddy that I had just peed on the floor! 9 hours later baby was born!

Even with my mother's two births her water always broke first. With me it happened while she was at a discoteque. She was 17 years old and had just broken up with my dad. Oh those pg hormones!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

My waters broke in the morning as I was waking up... I leaned over to DH and said:"I think my waters just broke... I'm gonna go check" they had, but there was just a mild trickle... We called the OB who would be attending our home birth and he said to call him if contractions started, otherwise to come around in the afternoon...

Only after we said goodbye, did I realise it was 6:30 am and we had very probably woken him up








:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i don't know if this counts but my water broke when i was pushing ds out. actually exploded is more the word! it was so forcefull that it shot underneath the door into my closet and soaked the carpet!


----------



## doctormom (Nov 11, 2005)

I woke at 3 a.m. to a trickle of warm fluid and my first thought was "great, like I haven't surrendered enough dignity already with the hemorrhoids and the waddling gait and the ugly maternity clothes - now I'm actually wetting the bed!" Within a few minutes, however, it became clear that I'd sprung a leak. It smelled like amniotic fluid, but I wasn't 100% sure, so I dabbed some on the bathroom mirror to see if it would "fern" as it dried.

I didn't wake DH to tell him - instead I paid bills and cleaned house while he slept!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctormom* 
my first thought was "great, like I haven't surrendered enough dignity already with the hemorrhoids and the waddling gait and the ugly maternity clothes - now I'm actually wetting the bed!"











-Caitrin


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

DS1 was an intervention filled experience that quickly ended with a C/S. So no, water did not break









DS2 however...
I woke up a little after midnight, went pee as per usual and just as I got back upstairs I felt a drip. Made me think hmmmmm...I wonder...
Went back to the bathroom, tried to pee again, just another couple drips, grabbed a prefold to sleep with and tried to sleep.
It continued to drip with occasional small gushes when I showered or laid down or sometimes with ctx.
DS2 arrived almost *70* hours later.

I didn't even call the midwives until after 62 hours because I didn't want to be put on a clock. Glad I did that!


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine broke first, and so did my friend's, she gave birth the same day as me.







We were hours apart though.

Mine broke in the middle of the night - I just woke up feeling damp. And it was never more than a trickle. I kind of wonder if my water was low, or something, since I never had any gushing. *shrug*


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
Mine broke first, and so did my friend's, she gave birth the same day as me.







We were hours apart though.

That should be on a movie, seriously.

What a cool coincidence

-Caitrin


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
That should be on a movie, seriously.

What a cool coincidence

-Caitrin

Coincidence - or possibly my body subconsciously responding to everyone telling me I was going to lose the baby-race?







No idea - it's neat though, our sons share birthday parties.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
Coincidence - or possibly my body subconsciously responding to everyone telling me I was going to lose the baby-race?







No idea - it's neat though, our sons share birthday parties.









That's awesome!

And the fact that BOTH of your waters broke that day? That's amazing to me!

-Caitrin


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Nothing funny about it really....my waters just broke. I was trying to sleep in, my DH had just gone to work and I was in that state of sleep and wake where I swore I just went back to sleep for a few mintues when it was really an hour - the quick *pop is what woke me up in time to see something squirt out between my legs...as I really had to pee I figured I finally got a weak enough bladder and was wetting the bed so I rushed off to the toilet as fast as I could. I was still convinced it was pee but when I wipes, I got a load of vernix on the toilet paper...was now more convinced it was not just pee...but as my toilet paper was pink, I couldnt tell if it was pee or amniotic fluid lol... I soon found out because everytime I stood up after that I would get another gush and the next gush was on the bathroom towel my DH left on the floor - which was white. The fluid that came out of me was pinkish, just like I was told amniotic fluid was - so that was it! No signs of labour before that at all! ...

But you know what is funny. I figured that how it always happened. I figured EVERY womans waters broke, randomly...you never knew when...and then you went into labour and had your baby. Only when I was taking the antenatal classes did I learn that it happens all sorts of ways for woman and some woman never have their waters break - having the baby born still in the sack! Amazing! lol... So I did think it was kind of funny when thats the way it did happen for me - the way I thought it would all along. Will be interresting to see what my next pregnancy/labour/birth brings!


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

My water broke with my daughter about 3 hours into labor. I had just gotten to the hospital and the nurse wanted to check me before they admitted me. Right as she was leaning over, gloved hand at the ready I heard a pop and my water EXPLODED all over her and the floor. The bed, the floor and the nurse were just soaked. My husband and I started laughing and the nurse was very calm and said that she thought it would be just fine if I decided to stay check in and stay a while.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

my water broke first. not sure how rare it is. i had heard it happens about 15% of the time, but i wasn't expecting it.

the funny part was dh's reaction. when it broke (at 5:00 am), i woke up dh to tell him. he frantically started getting everything ready (we had been told to go to the hospital if my water broke). while i planned on going, i didn't think it quite as urgent as he did (i had been told the baby would need to be delivered within 24 hours of water breaking and 24 hours is a long time).

i told dh i wanted to shower before leaving and he insisted that i skip it and get in the car immediately. i explained to him that it was going to be a long day and i really wanted to be showered (who knew when i'd have another opportunity). he really didn't want me to. i told him to get the car and i'd get my stuff together. when he walked out the door, i jumped in the showered instead. when dh returned and ambushed me in the bathroom, i was shaving my legs (what could he really do at this point?)

turns out there was no rush. dd was born 28 HOURS after my water broke.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

My water broke first, at 36w5d. I had gotten up at about 1:30 am to use the bathroom. After I was done peeing and stood up, there was still all this fluid running down my legs. I was like, "Huh?" But I figured it out pretty quick. It wasn't a gush, but obviously was not pee either. I tried to wake DH up and tell him my water broke but he had just gotten to sleep not very long before and he was like "No it didn't, it's too soon, go back to sleep."







At that point I wasn't having any contractions anyway so I did try to go back to sleep but it was hard. Around 3:30 I woke again having mild contractions. I got up again and a lot more fluid came out. I managed to sleep off and on until about 5:30 when I started timing the contractions. They started getting pretty intense by 7:30 and we had communicated some with the midwife at the birth center by then so she told us to come on in. Shortly after we arrived I had one more big gush of fluid. DS was born 12 hours later.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

I am another 3 for 3!

The only funny I have is with my second - I was in bed sleeping at 11:30pm when my water broke - HUGE gush everywhere. Woke me up. I went to the bathroom, kept gushing. Wrapped a huge bright blue bath towel between my legs and waddled downstairs to get DH who was watching TV.

Me: "Honey, you need to go get Patricia" (the babystitter to stay with DD.)
DH: "Why?"
me:







"think about it!" (I am 39.5 weeks pregnant and wearing a gigantic blue diaper as a fashion statement!)
DH: "Can't it wait til morning?"

Baby was born 2 hours later. No, waiting 'til morning was not an option...

I learned my lesson though - had a homebirth with #3. Let DH and the kids sleep through most of it.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh wait, I do have another. I was pretty out of it, but DH thinks this one is hilarious.

DD was a 34 weeker - I was in denial that I was even in labor, since I was not yet due.

I had been having a slow leak all day, and crampiness was gradually intenisfying. Finally went to the hospital at 6 pm. My OB was not on call, so the resident got out the speculum and swab to do a fern test, to see if the fluid was in fact amniotic fluid.

So there I was laying on the bed with my feet in the stirrups. The, resident who had beautiful, long, curly red hair, stuck the speculum in me and immediately the entire bag EXPLODED out of me, soaking her head to toe, including her hair. As she spit amniotic fluid out of her mouth and wiped her eyes clean, she stated "Fern test is positive".

Uh, Yeah.

Baby was born 2 hours later. Spent the next 10 days in the NICU.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

nak

Water Broke at 12:50am Monday early morning/night. I also thought I peed my self but when I put a towel under me to go back to sleep I soaked the whole thing. I told DH and he was just like 'So what happens now?' I said "I guess just wait it out" Then he went right back to sleep







: I soaked so much cloth diapers I don't remember. I went straight into active labor 46 hours after and only 2 hours of labor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
yep. My water broke on a friday night at 10 pm...nolan wasn't born until 36.5 hours later and that was with pitocin becuase for some reason even though my water broke, labor would not start!

That can be tricky, my labor didn't start until 46 hours after my water break. I had a HB though and waited it out.


----------



## chpiper (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, I have a funny story about my water breaking...

It was my first baby and I was 37 weeks. I did not think it would happen 3 weeks before my due date, so I was not prepared in the slightest...

I went to my midwife/OB office for my 37 week check up expecting to get weighed measured and go home. I got called back, dh and I went back the hall. The nurse showed me to the bathroom and give a urine sample and showed dh to our exam room. I went in and peed in the cup hovering over the toilet...while doing so, my water bag popped. Completely broke open and I had a huge huge gush, I nearly dropped the cup into the toilet...

It only took me a minute to realize what happened, and I grabbed some paper towels from the diapenser. Well, my young self at that time, wore thong underwear. I had to try to stuff enough paper towels into these tiny little undies to try to get over into the exam room without flooding the hall...I had to stuff and restuff several times as every time I moved I had another big gush...it was hilarious.

About that that time I began contracting, hard...it was really hard labor. I started walking down the hall only to find I could not walk any longer...the pressure was too intense. I crawled the rest of the way and crawled into the room.

DH looked at me with the most puzzled look on his face, and said "what the **** happened to you in there?" I told him, then my mw comes in...finding me on the floor. She tells me to undress the bottom half and she would check me real quick before going to the hospital. I couldn't even undress myself, the contractions were coming so quickly.

She finally started helping me, and when she got to my undies she helped me pull them off only to find a massive amount of paper towels all over the place...They helped me up on the table and she said I was 3 cm 100% effaced and +1...she said to get to the hospital and I would have my baby sometime later that night (this was just after 1 in the afternoon).

I hobble out to the car, and literally can't put my legs down in the car...I sat with my feet on the dash, and everytime I had a contraction dh would say "no, not here...no not here!!"...it was great! The hospital was 3 blocks away, thank goodness.

I got to the hospital and was really really laboring...I could not function. I barely got to my room, someone put a gown on me and I started pushing. 47 minutes after my water broke I had my little boy









It was so fast that I actually had alot of trouble understanding that it was all done...It just didn't even feel real for a long time.

I have never worn thong undies again.









Kara


----------



## J's Mama (Apr 14, 2007)

I lept out of bed at 1:40 am and my water broke all over the floor. I swear I hadn't moved that fast since my first trimester! And out of a sound sleep no less!







So yeah, my water broke and 20 minutes later, contractions started. DS was born within 3 hours!! I laughed later because I had kind-of willed it to happen! I wanted to know for sure that I was in labor. I didn't really think it would happen.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

my water broke on a Friday evening about 7pm and my daughter was born at 4:40 am on MONDAY!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chpiper* 
Ok, I have a funny story about my water breaking...

It was my first baby and I was 37 weeks. I did not think it would happen 3 weeks before my due date, so I was not prepared in the slightest...

I went to my midwife/OB office for my 37 week check up expecting to get weighed measured and go home. I got called back, dh and I went back the hall. The nurse showed me to the bathroom and give a urine sample and showed dh to our exam room. I went in and peed in the cup hovering over the toilet...while doing so, my water bag popped. Completely broke open and I had a huge huge gush, I nearly dropped the cup into the toilet...

It only took me a minute to realize what happened, and I grabbed some paper towels from the diapenser. Well, my young self at that time, wore thong underwear. I had to try to stuff enough paper towels into these tiny little undies to try to get over into the exam room without flooding the hall...I had to stuff and restuff several times as every time I moved I had another big gush...it was hilarious.

About that that time I began contracting, hard...it was really hard labor. I started walking down the hall only to find I could not walk any longer...the pressure was too intense. I crawled the rest of the way and crawled into the room.

DH looked at me with the most puzzled look on his face, and said "what the **** happened to you in there?" I told him, then my mw comes in...finding me on the floor. She tells me to undress the bottom half and she would check me real quick before going to the hospital. I couldn't even undress myself, the contractions were coming so quickly.

She finally started helping me, and when she got to my undies she helped me pull them off only to find a massive amount of paper towels all over the place...They helped me up on the table and she said I was 3 cm 100% effaced and +1...she said to get to the hospital and I would have my baby sometime later that night (this was just after 1 in the afternoon).

I hobble out to the car, and literally can't put my legs down in the car...I sat with my feet on the dash, and everytime I had a contraction dh would say "no, not here...no not here!!"...it was great! The hospital was 3 blocks away, thank goodness.

I got to the hospital and was really really laboring...I could not function. I barely got to my room, someone put a gown on me and I started pushing. 47 minutes after my water broke I had my little boy









It was so fast that I actually had alot of trouble understanding that it was all done...It just didn't even feel real for a long time.

I have never worn thong undies again.









Kara

I couldn't stop laughing at the stuffing the thong with tissue paper part!!

Yeahhh... I wouldn't ever want to wear one again either









Wow...47 minutes after your water broke you had your baby!? Now that's a quick labor...Why can't I have labors like that?









-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Have any of you ladies' water every broke in a very public place such as a store?

I'm always hearing that that can happen but I've never actually heard of it happening to a specific person...

-Caitrin


----------



## mom4peace (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweeetpea* 
Oh wait, I do have another. I was pretty out of it, but DH thinks this one is hilarious.

DD was a 34 weeker - I was in denial that I was even in labor, since I was not yet due.

I had been having a slow leak all day, and crampiness was gradually intenisfying. Finally went to the hospital at 6 pm. My OB was not on call, so the resident got out the speculum and swab to do a fern test, to see if the fluid was in fact amniotic fluid.

So there I was laying on the bed with my feet in the stirrups. The, resident who had beautiful, long, curly red hair, stuck the speculum in me and immediately the entire bag EXPLODED out of me, soaking her head to toe, including her hair. As she spit amniotic fluid out of her mouth and wiped her eyes clean, she stated "Fern test is positive".

Uh, Yeah.

Baby was born 2 hours later. Spent the next 10 days in the NICU.
















I had a 34 weeker too. I woke up to go pee, sat up, and gush. Kept gushing and gushing. That was 2:45 am. I didn't feel any contractions, but I started to feel them about an hour later and my ds was born at 6:42 am. I think those 34 weekers come fast. He had a 9 day nicu stay.


----------

